# Easter egg rowling



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

this years cockapoo Eggs didn't go too well, but i couldn't find the brushes so Innes and i ended up finger painting them lol(well i did he got the little brush we did find lol)










Delta had the skits so i kept her on lead so she wouldn't eat the eggs, she was in no way chuffed and kept whining and howling. and Because Inca had hurt her paw i wanted to restrict how far she was running so i put the line on her. 











































































































































however my attempt at making a doggy chocolate egg went well (i think you all know how much Delta loves chocolate lol)


----------



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

SO ridiculously cute!! Your doggies are lucky pups!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AHHHHH!!! I think the eggs look great! you can tell they are all of your pups!
What a fun and beautiful day you had!!! we had rain 
What did you make the chocolate egg out of! how awesome! looks like Delta sure enjoyed it!!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

just doggy chocolat buttens melted dow and an egg mold. the same way you make our eggs, was fun. lol


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OOOO I didn't know they made chocolate forr DOGS!!!! that is exciting!!! I will have to go and look


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow, Kendal, you are a very good doggy mum! You put more effort into their eggs than I put into my kids' eggs!

The pictures look lovely - you must have had a really nice day.


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Great pictures! Looks like so much fun!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey Kendal - do your dogs recognise you without a camera in front of your face, lol.
Great pictures as usual.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Looks fun! I wish I had a mowed wide open places like that. We have so many stickers growing right now my kids can't even leave the road lol.


----------



## shari313 (Apr 8, 2011)

so fun! i see crocs in those photos... i love Crocs, they're about the only shoe i wear.

that egg for the dogs is soooooo awesome!


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

I want to get Axle some chocolate! lol

Great pics Kendal!


----------

